# Kompakt-Wasserkühlung: Informationen zum Enermax ELC 120, ELC 125 und ELC 240 aufgetaucht



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. August 2012)

*Kompakt-Wasserkühlung: Informationen zum Enermax ELC 120, ELC 125 und ELC 240 aufgetaucht*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kompakt-Wasserkühlung: Informationen zum Enermax ELC 120, ELC 125 und ELC 240 aufgetaucht gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung: Informationen zum Enermax ELC 120, ELC 125 und ELC 240 aufgetaucht


----------



## Chimera (12. August 2012)

*Kompakt-Wasserkühlung: Informationen zum Enermax ELC 120, ELC 125 und ELC 240 aufgetaucht*

Wow, dass nur ein Lüfter den Preis so hoch treiben kann, ist krass  Die Corsair H100 mit dem Dual Radi gibt es ja schon für unter € 100.-, somit wird es wohl das Enermax Modell mit nur nem Single Radi bei gleicher Preislage evtl. doch etwas schwerer haben können, oder nicht?


----------



## dragonlort (13. August 2012)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung: Informationen zum Enermax ELC 120, ELC 125 und ELC 240 aufgetaucht*

ich denke das die mit den preis noch runtergehn werden.
Bin mal gespannt was noch so alles kommt. jetzt steht erst mal der CoolerMaster Eisberg vor der Tür.


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2012)

*AW: Kompakt-Wasserkühlung: Informationen zum Enermax ELC 120, ELC 125 und ELC 240 aufgetaucht*

Was imho auch die beste dieser Kühlungen ist, der Rest sind nur gelabelte Coolit oder Asetek Lösungen.


----------

